# [Progress][Interop][W10M]Trying to get Glance Screen working on unsupported devices



## mrchezco1995 (Apr 13, 2016)

So uhmm I was trying to make Glance Screen to work on unsupported devices (in my case, a Lumia 535)... I got some progress to make the Glance Screen settings menu to show up something and not a blank menu but it just disappears right away after 5 seconds... Here's some screenshots about it... 






by default the screenshot above will be blank, unless...




when you set this entry to 1, something will show up but not for long...

It would be nice if someone can give me some registry values related to Glance which can be found on:

```
HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\Display\Lpm
HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\GlanceProvider
HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\GlanceApps
HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm
HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpmSDK

or somewhere else... That's the only glance screen related values I found on my mom's Lumia 720 running WP8.1/Lumia Denim
```

You can download Glance Screen's APPX here: http://www.7mb.nl/appx/glancescreen.appx 
Just sideload it with device portal... Go to Settings > Extras after sideload and you should see Glance Screen there... 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## tofuschnitte (Apr 13, 2016)

doesnt work mate. the devices hardware just doenst support glance, ms doesnt cripple devices on purpose (except the glance light stuff on 550 and 650, but that has reasons too)


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Apr 14, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> doesnt work mate. the devices hardware just doenst support glance, ms doesnt cripple devices on purpose (except the glance light stuff on 550 and 650, but that has reasons too)

Click to collapse



I know the screen itself doesn't support display memory (which is required for Glance Screen to work), but at least we can force it to work... The only drawback by doing so is battery life, I guess? Or nada? We still have some hopes to enable this feature thou by software thou... XD 




Sent from Ponyville


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 14, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> ms doesnt cripple devices on purpose (except the glance light stuff on 550 and 650, but that has reasons too)

Click to collapse



Really?! And what are the hardware requirements for Glance Screen?


----------



## mrchezco1995 (Apr 14, 2016)

*Display memory*



w.bogdan said:


> Really?! And what are the hardware requirements for Glance Screen?

Click to collapse



display requires display memory... Regular LCD doesn't work, even AMOLED doesn't simply work considering how AMOLED works compared to LCD... 

Long story short, supported devices will have an LCD or AMOLED with Display Memory to make glance screen to work...


----------



## BlueTR (May 24, 2016)

I enabled dt2w feature on my 630. There is no support normally. Glance screen? Why not


----------



## tofuschnitte (May 24, 2016)

two different things, and sorry no way to get glance working. there would be a possibility to do it like recent android apps/hacks if the system would be open like android, but that wouldnt be glance. instead it would be always active display which sucks you battery harder than *insertsexistjokehere*


----------



## beneathwithme (Jun 2, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> I enabled dt2w feature on my 630. There is no support normally. Glance screen? Why not

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## ngame (Jun 2, 2016)

beneathwithme said:


> How?

Click to collapse



You can see his real nice trick over here : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66993628&postcount=418


----------



## qzem (Jun 21, 2016)

Was there any progres regarding glance screen? I just bought Lumia 930, and I was so disappointed, when I have figured out that it doesn't support Glance screen. I was sure that a phone in this class would support this :S. 

What about enabling a onscreen navigation bar on Lumia 930. I really miss double tap on navigation bar to turn of screen.


----------



## ngame (Jun 21, 2016)

qzem said:


> Was there any progres regarding glance screen? I just bought Lumia 930, and I was so disappointed, when I have figured out that it doesn't support Glance screen. I was sure that a phone in this class would support this :S.
> 
> What about enabling a onscreen navigation bar on Lumia 930. I really miss double tap on navigation bar to turn of screen.

Click to collapse



It seems really nice that you didn't buy a L950 or XL one . 
then you lose Double Tap , Working with Gloves , Flip to Silence and all other Lumia specific features  
When we bought L950 we though a flagship named device (it only named a flagship) support the features that a f***** L520 , and 620 support them .also we know how to enable DT2W using registry but L950 can't write those reg values .


----------



## qzem (Jun 21, 2016)

ngame said:


> It seems really nice that you didn't buy a L950 or XL one .
> then you lose Double Tap , Working with Gloves , Flip to Silence and all other Lumia specific features
> When we bought L950 we though a flagship named device (it only named a flagship) support the features that a f***** L520 , and 620 support them .also we know how to enable DT2W using registry but L950 can't write those reg values .

Click to collapse



Well that is just messed up. My Lumia 640, has all this. I am really considering to sell 930 forward, and just keep 640 .


----------



## ngame (Jun 21, 2016)

qzem said:


> Well that is just messed up. My Lumia 640, has all this. I am really considering to sell 930 forward, and just keep 640 .

Click to collapse



640 doesn't support working with gloves (Only it doesn't have it's option) maybe it supports with registry edits . 
you can upgrade to a L920 :| :| to have all features . :|


----------



## BlueTR (Jun 21, 2016)

qzem said:


> Well that is just messed up. My Lumia 640, has all this. I am really considering to sell 930 forward, and just keep 640 .

Click to collapse





ngame said:


> 640 doesn't support working with gloves (Only it doesn't have it's option) maybe it supports with registry edits .
> you can upgrade to a L920 :| :| to have all features . :|

Click to collapse



Well, on 630 we don't have double tap 2 wake and improved touch default. With registry, it is possible to enable them dt2w works but improved touch doesn't.











You can add these keys to try:









I'm on 8.1 currently but they work on W10 also.


----------



## ngame (Jun 22, 2016)

BlueTR said:


> Well, on 630 we don't have double tap 2 wake and improved touch default. With registry, it is possible to enable them dt2w works but improved touch doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on 8.1 currently but they work on W10 also.

Click to collapse



Good to see , but these won't work on **** f****** x50 phone.
Shame on you Micro :crying:


----------



## qzem (Jun 22, 2016)

I wish there was a way to enable something like double tap on one of the capacity key to turn off screen, like there is double tap on navigation bar...


----------



## lukjok (Jun 22, 2016)

qzem said:


> I wish there was a way to enable something like double tap on one of the capacity key to turn off screen, like there is double tap on navigation bar...

Click to collapse



There is a function to enable the Start button to wake the phone:


> OEMs can configure the Start button to wake up the phone from the sleep state (also sometimes called the idle state). This can be configured on phones with one of the following hardware configurations:
> The phone has a hardware Start button.
> The phone uses capacitive buttons, and the buttons share the same touch controller as the display panel but use separate sense lines, or the buttons have a dedicated touch controller.

Click to collapse




```
<Setting Name="EnableStartOnIdle" Description="For hardware start button, set this to 1 to enable start key presses to pass through the system even when system is Idle.">
            <RegistrySource Type="REG_DWORD" Path="HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\KEYBOARD\EnableStartOnIdle" />
            <!-- Value has to be one of these. -->
            <Validate>
                <Option Value="0" FriendlyName="Disable" />
                <Option Value="1" FriendlyName="Enable" />
            </Validate>
        </Setting>
```


----------



## ngame (Jun 22, 2016)

lukjok said:


> There is a function to enable the Start button to wake the phone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It won't work on phones with Touch start button as far as I know . It's for phones like ATIV S that have a hardware non-touch button .


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 23, 2016)

Is there any registry settings to enable charging status (batery icon) on glance screen in Lumia 640? On 820 displayed, but on 640 only time, date and weather status...


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 23, 2016)

Just install some BATTERY apps from Store.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 23, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Just install some BATTERY apps from Store.

Click to collapse




Ohhh, surely good solution ...   but I asked seriously about registry settings..


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 24, 2016)

Glance is no longer on my 1020 with the latest version of redstone, someone has this application?


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 24, 2016)

On rs1 Glance is integrated to Setiings with Lock screen. But on the SAME phone (Lumia640) in th2 I can see battery icon when I start charging battery, on rs1 can´t.  Glanscreen.appx is here somewhere on forum avaible, I install it on th2 via Device portal.
So, I think there is a chance to change registry to enable battery charging icon on rs1....??? 

P.S. Try find glance keys on rs1, I don´t know where find...


----------



## mahdi75 (Jun 24, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> So, the actual requirement for Glance to work is a command mode LCD panel, that has an internal framebuffer
> Devices those don't support this feature usually have video mode panels, those work just like your average PC monitor, so if there is no image data, screen will become blank, and continously updating the screen would drain the battery, as neither the CPU or GPU can enter sleep

Click to collapse



But we can use the "Peek" mode (where it only shows the clock and notifications for 30 seconds when you pull your phone out of your pocket or wave your hand above the screen). That way, not much battery drain will happen, and it's still a useful feature.
It would be great if I could use Glance Peek mode on my 930.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jun 24, 2016)

you cant cause that only works with the frame/video buffer. otherwise the soc and display could never go to sleep mode and would suck your battery faster than anything else (check the android apps which offer that function on any rooted device for evidence)


----------



## lukjok (Jun 25, 2016)

tofuschnitte said:


> you cant cause that only works with the frame/video buffer. otherwise the soc and display could never go to sleep mode and would suck your battery faster than anything else (check the android apps which offer that function on any rooted device for evidence)

Click to collapse





mahdi75 said:


> But we can use the "Peek" mode (where it only shows the clock and notifications for 30 seconds when you pull your phone out of your pocket or wave your hand above the screen). That way, not much battery drain will happen, and it's still a useful feature.
> It would be great if I could use Glance Peek mode on my 930.

Click to collapse



It would be a real battery eater. This is my personal thoughts, but maybe It is possible to make a app which monitor proximity sensor data and when hand is over sensor, app could wake phone to lock screen. Set lock-screen background to solid black and download some battery app which could display battery information. It would be more than enough for now.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jun 25, 2016)

but wont happen, its possible on rooted android devices cause there you can do everything what you want. interop on lumias just doenst give enough rights to make something similar (and tbh the work needed isnt even worth for the handful of people who would sacrifice their battery life for that)


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok, very useful information about HW and android....but what about any registry settings on unlocked Lumias and diferences between th2 and rs1 on the SAME model...???


----------



## Swordfishx86 (Jun 26, 2016)

Note: I'm talking about a Lumia 925 with AMOLED that supports Glance Screen in hardware.

Since Redstone Build ??? the key HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm and thus all its containing values are missing. Something may have went wrong with moving the Glance Screen settings from the Glance Screen app in Settings->Extra to Settings->Personalisation. If we just could figure out, what exactly ...

Note again: I'm talking about Phones which DO support Glance Screen in hardware.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 26, 2016)

Swordfishx86 said:


> Note: I'm talking about a Lumia 925 with AMOLED that supports Glance Screen in hardware.
> 
> Since Redstone Build ??? the key HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm and thus all its containing values are missing. Something may have went wrong with moving the Glance Screen settings from the Glance Screen app in Settings->Extra to Settings->Personalisation. If we just could figure out, what exactly ...
> 
> Note again: I'm talking about Phones which DO support Glance Screen in hardware.

Click to collapse



Sure, I´m talking about Lumia 640 (see my post #24 here)...Thank you for your note


----------



## nate0 (Jun 28, 2016)

If this helps any I deployed this to my M8 running the newest Redstone build 14372. It kinda complained about Microsoft VClibs.140 when I deployed it and Native Runtime environment 1.1...

```
c:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\bin\x86>WinAppDeployCmd.exe install -file "C:\Users\nate0\Documents\platform-tools\Windows\glancescreen.appx" -ip 127.0.0.1
Windows App Deployment Tool
Version 10.0.0.0
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Opening connection to device at '127.0.0.1'.
Checking remote system architecture...
Installing remote target components for ARM architecture.

Checking for dependencies...
Scanning given package for all necessary dependencies...
Attempting to match dependency: 'Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00'
Dependency not found. Continuing anyway as it might already be installed.
Attempting to match dependency: 'Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.1'
Dependency not found. Continuing anyway as it might already be installed.
Sending 'glancescreen.appx' to the remote device.

Installing app...
Remote action succeeded.

Cleaning up app package.

Cleaning up remote target components.
Disconnecting.
Done.
```


---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

Here are the reg values I see under HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\ that are there after deployment:

```
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\GlanceProvider\OBAProvider"=Integer:4294967295
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\MigratedToOSGlance"=Integer:1
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\OBAs\DisableGlancePinBoardAppsAgent"=Integer:1
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\SIAgent\Tier3\{106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}\Installed"=Integer:2
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\SIAgent\Tier3\{106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}\Status"=Integer:100
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\SIAgent\Tier3\{106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}\OfferId"=String:{d85383a9-6c95-43f5-a057-1b7007e4407d}
"HKLM\Software\OEM\Nokia\SIAgent\Tier3\{106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}\InstanceId"=String:{c7a0d7eb-272c-49d8-94a8-30c4a20a3b00}
```


----------



## tcwlumia (Aug 25, 2016)

ngame said:


> You can see his real nice trick over here :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66993628&postcount=418

Click to collapse



is this method also activated the double tap?
um still not tried this, coz i just only need the glance screen


----------



## ngame (Aug 25, 2016)

tcwlumia said:


> is this method also activated the double tap?
> um still not tried this, coz i just only need the glance screen

Click to collapse



the post I mentioned is only for activating DT2W


----------



## tcwlumia (Aug 25, 2016)

mrchezco1995 said:


> So uhmm I was trying to make Glance Screen to work on unsupported devices (in my case, a Lumia 535)... I got some progress to make the Glance Screen settings menu to show up something and not a blank menu but it just disappears right away after 5 seconds... Here's some screenshots about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I tried this and worked for me :fingers-crossed:
Device Lumia 920
OS build 14393.87

Follow this link and download the attachments. password is = *windowsmania.pl*

http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradniki-499/[glance-screen]-ponowna-aktywacja-ekranu-podgladu-na-windows-10-seria-x2x-31092/


also reffer this youtube video!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFrbgko_2U


----------



## fahadahmed12 (Sep 1, 2016)

Is there have any way to open glance screen on my Lumia 525?? I installed the appx but it's not opening..what should I do??


----------



## ThaiN1 (Sep 28, 2016)

tcwlumia said:


> I tried this and worked for me :fingers-crossed:
> Device Lumia 920
> OS build 14393.87
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Working Perfect On Lumia 925 10.0.14393.189..


----------



## TkRiuto (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a Lumia 635. After activating dt2w and Continuum think Glance Screen can also be activated (Although consuming battery) will be looking, I notice anything


----------



## TkRiuto (Dec 14, 2016)

Well, bad news. I got all the Glance registry values. But HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ControlSet001\ Services \ NlpmService is not editable (The NlpmService key can not be created) So stagnant...


----------



## tofuschnitte (Dec 14, 2016)

No you cant get "it working" on an unsupported device!


----------



## tejashash (Jan 4, 2017)

*Can this work for Lumia 730*



tcwlumia said:


> I tried this and worked for me :fingers-crossed:
> Device Lumia 920
> OS build 14393.87
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can this work for Lumia 730? pls send me steps how to do it


----------



## JoeQuality (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a Lumia 1020 updated to Redstone (10.0.14393.576). Prior to this, mine had the glance screen working in both the Insider Preview and 8.1.

I followed the instructions to download the dll files and change the registries. When I tried to open the setting in Extras, it would appear for a few seconds and crash out like a few people have mentioned. I looked at the PluginPath and Path values did not match the file names. For example, the Path in the registry said ...\NlmpServiceImpl_4.1.*12.4*.dll but the actual file was NlmpService_4.1.*11.3*.dll. So I fixed that, restarted, and the Glance Screen app had an update. After updating, the app opened, but said it needed an update--restart now to update or later. If I press later, it would not open--just display that same message. No matter how many times I restarted, it would never open; it would keep saying to restart now to update or later. So at least I've made some progress, and if you experience an immediate close/crash when opening, be sure to check the registry values and file names.

Does anyone know how to pull or read the crash dump files? I enabled that, but cannot find it in the system. Or maybe you have to debug with Visual Studio?

UPDATE:
I got it to work.

I did not have all the correct DLLs. I downloaded them first from NsgGlance-Lumia1020-10.0.10586.494.zip, but this lacked NlmpService_4.1.12.4; it had the 4.1.11.3 version and the 12.4 version of NImpServiceImpl. At some page in the https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/windows-mobile-10-redstone-rs1-build-t3319375 thread, someone posted NsgGlance-Lumia830.zip that had the 12.4 version. So I upload that one and made sure the Path version matched. After restart, it works!


----------



## Arshen (Jan 7, 2017)

i have lumia 1320 and my phone not root access 
please help me to enable glass.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 1, 2017)

Is there documentation anywhere that shows or lists the software dependency/hardware requirement breakdown of glance screen running on a lumia?  I do not see any other reason glance is not available on other capable windows mobile devices except for the marketing/licensing reasons.  Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## hack91 (Mar 2, 2017)

Glance screen working on Lumia 820 (RS2) Build 10.0.15043.0










Tomorrow I post the registry Keys to enable it


----------



## aeroaqua (Mar 4, 2017)

Can anyone with working glance help me?,i  this file  c:\windows\\System32\NlpmService.dll


----------



## nate0 (Mar 4, 2017)

aeroaqua said:


> Can anyone with working glance help me?,i  this file  c:\windows\\System32\NlpmService.dll

Click to collapse



I do not have working glance on my phone, since it is a non-lumia phone.  But I have that file if you need it. It is from an RM-1105 rom. There are actually two files one named NlpmServiceStub.dll the other is NlpmService.dll.


----------



## Xyberghost (May 1, 2017)

will this process work on lumia 730??


----------



## dxdy (May 1, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> will this process work on lumia 730??

Click to collapse



you already ask and got answer in other topic... repeating question dont give a positive answer. if phone not support glance than all tutorials is useless... this is for devices which lost glance after hard reset on W10M...

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------




Arshen said:


> i have lumia 1320 and my phone not root access
> please help me to enable glass.

Click to collapse



here is files to use with Interop Tools
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71927078&postcount=67


----------



## Xyberghost (May 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you already ask and got answer in other topic... repeating question dont give a positive answer. if phone not support glance than all tutorials is useless... this is for devices which lost glance after hard reset on W10M...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so does lumia535 support glance screen??


----------



## dxdy (May 1, 2017)

SyndiCate861 said:


> so does lumia535 support glance screen??

Click to collapse



Glance screen (Wp8.x devices support): Lumia 532, 532 Dual SIM, 532 Dual SIM DTV, 620, 640 Dual SIM, 640 Dual SIM DTV, 640 LTE, 640 LTE Dual SIM, 640 XL, 640 XL Dual SIM, 640 XL LTE, 640 XL LTE Dual SIM, 720, 720T, 820, 830, 920, 920T, 925, 925T, 1020, 1320, and 1520


----------



## Xyberghost (May 1, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Glance screen (Wp8.x devices support): Lumia 532, 532 Dual SIM, 532 Dual SIM DTV, 620, 640 Dual SIM, 640 Dual SIM DTV, 640 LTE, 640 LTE Dual SIM, 640 XL, 640 XL Dual SIM, 640 XL LTE, 640 XL LTE Dual SIM, 720, 720T, 820, 830, 920, 920T, 925, 925T, 1020, 1320, and 1520

Click to collapse



this post says...he is tryin on lumia 535....and the post says unsupported device!!


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 2, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Is there documentation anywhere that shows or lists the software dependency/hardware requirement breakdown of glance screen running on a lumia?  I do not see any other reason glance is not available on other capable windows mobile devices except for the marketing/licensing reasons.  Please correct me if I am wrong.

Click to collapse



"capable" are models with display memory. glance on (supported) LCD is ugly, not very readable. i'm glad i refurbished my old L925 (AMOLED).

further reading: 
http://www.windowscentral.com/nokia-lumia-930-does-not-have-glance-heres-why
http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/20226_AMOLED_and_the_Glance_night_sh.php


----------



## nate0 (May 3, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> "capable" are models with display memory. glance on (supported) LCD is ugly, not very readable. i'm glad i refurbished my old L925 (AMOLED).
> 
> further reading:
> http://www.windowscentral.com/nokia-lumia-930-does-not-have-glance-heres-why
> http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/20226_AMOLED_and_the_Glance_night_sh.php

Click to collapse



Thanks you for posting sources.  Now, can we assume any device that omits Glance on Windows 10 * for a mobile device is not compatible at the HW level?  Only curious so I do not spend more time on this than needed.  How would one know the AMOLED lacks, the needed display memory?  Do we know what component shows in the ACPI list?  Lastly, what is stopping someone from creating/developing an app like HP's display tools, but that interacts with the LockApp during standby?


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 3, 2017)

i can't answer all of your questions. Every device that had glance working in its supported software version should get glance back running Windows 10 with the files and registry entries mentioned in this thread. My suggestion would be to make a backup of the files when the device is still on 8.1 and restore them and the reg entries, once the device is on the desired version of Window 10.

"How would one know the AMOLED lacks, the needed display memory?" The L930 is one i know of to have a AMOLED-display without display memory. I suggest doing research on a per device basis.

"Lastly, what is stopping someone from creating/developing an app like HP's display tools," um. lack of documentation of used API? happy reversing ...

Other than that: i haven't seen proof that any device not originally designed to support glance got it working.


offtopic: i miss the old days of hacking and cfw brewing on symbian


----------



## marianodelfino (May 7, 2017)

Swordfishx86 said:


> "capable" are models with display memory. glance on (supported) LCD is ugly, not very readable. i'm glad i refurbished my old L925 (AMOLED).
> 
> further reading:
> http://www.windowscentral.com/nokia-lumia-930-does-not-have-glance-heres-why
> http://allaboutwindowsphone.com/features/item/20226_AMOLED_and_the_Glance_night_sh.php

Click to collapse



The requirements are display memory and proximity sensor.


----------



## nate0 (May 7, 2017)

I am wondering if it would be possible to upgrade a screen to one that has built-in frame buffer, and see if Glance runs.  Seems like a grueling task to get it to work, but if that is all it is why not try.  All the services, privileges and security can be updated or added, and HW is the limiting factor.  Unless someone is a wiz UWP coder to build another glance like app without needed HW support.  For me it would be more my alley to upgrade the scree, if possible.


----------



## marianodelfino (May 7, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I am wondering if it would be possible to upgrade a screen to one that has built-in frame buffer, and see if Glance runs.  Seems like a grueling task to get it to work, but if that is all it is why not try.  All the services, privileges and security can be updated or added, and HW is the limiting factor.  Unless someone is a wiz UWP coder to build another glance like app without needed HW support.  For me it would be more my alley to upgrade the scree, if possible.

Click to collapse



I'm too lazy to do it but i can throw the two first ways that come to my mind:

1. Use the lockscreen source from 9112Fisher and make the lockscreen keep display turn on at minimum brightness. Showing w/e you want because it's a lockscreen so you can give it the look you want.

2. Modding glance.appx to bypass the hardware restrictions:
  a. instead of proximity sensor -> touch input.
  b. instead of display memory -> force screen always turn on at minimum brightness.

Perfomance wise: If the screen is IPS LCD the battery drain will be higher than AMOLED.


----------



## Xyberghost (May 7, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> I'm too lazy to do it but i can throw the two first ways that come to my mind:
> 
> 1. Use the lockscreen source from 9112Fisher and make the lockscreen keep display turn on at minimum brightness. Showing w/e you want because it's a lockscreen so you can give it the look you want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i would preffer you do that...it would something great!!


----------



## nate0 (May 19, 2017)

Not sure if it's been mentioned anywhere but you can increase the Glance brightness percent. It's hard to tell it actually works due to how glance is rendered but it's noticeable. I just set it to 100. By default it is 10.

[SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\MmoPanel\Parameters\Settings]

Name: LIGHT_GlanceBrightness_Pct

Type: VALUE

Hive: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

Value Type: 4

Value: 10


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2017)

Registy to import using interoptool:


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 9, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> Registy to import using interoptool:

Click to collapse



After every reset, I enter these entries manually with Interop Tools and activate them.
Can we activate it with this reg file?

*Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ lpm
Key >> Enabled (dword)
value >> 1
******
Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ lpmSDK
Key >> CurrentFooterProvider (string)
value >> 106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb

Key >> StandbyScreenActive (dword)
value >> 0
******
Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ NokiaSvcHost \ Plugins \ NsgExtA \ NlpmService
Key >> Enabled (dword)
value >> 1

Key >> Path (string)
value >> NlpmService.dll
******
Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ SIAgent \ StandbySettings \ {106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}
Key >> OfferId (string)
value >> {0abdb051-e3b0-4312-9f8b-a35a51890cd9}*


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 11, 2020)

You want a reg file with these values?


----------



## tosak (Aug 18, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> You want a reg file with these values?

Click to collapse



Hello there,
Yes, can you create a regedit file for these values?

Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ lpm
Key >> Enabled (dword)
value >> 1
Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ lpmSDK
Key >> CurrentFooterProvider (string)
value >> 106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb
Key >> StandbyScreenActive (dword)
value >> 0
Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ NokiaSvcHost \ Plugins \ NsgExtA \ NlpmService
Key >> Enabled (dword)
value >> 1
Key >> Path (string)
value >> NlpmService.dll
Directory >> HKLM \ Software \ OEM \ Nokia \ SIAgent \ StandbySettings \ {106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}
Key >> OfferId (string)
value >> {0abdb051-e3b0-4312-9f8b-a35a51890cd9}
Key >> InstanceId (string)
value >> {f98dc1de-64c6-4159-9097-50c82e099901}
Key >> Status (dword)
value >> 100
Key >> Installed (dword)
value >> 2

When I enter this regedit information one by one manually, the glance screen becomes active.


----------



## tosak (Aug 23, 2020)

How do I create a reg file that I can import this information in one go ?


----------



## nate0 (Aug 23, 2020)

There are examples of proper reg file formatting found in Microsoft kb documents. You can find a few attached to different threads too. In the end the best answer is "very carefully". [emoji16]


----------



## tosak (Aug 23, 2020)

nate0 said:


> There are examples of proper reg file formatting found in Microsoft kb documents. You can find a few attached to different threads too. In the end the best answer is "very carefully". [emoji16]

Click to collapse



Can you share an example


----------



## nate0 (Aug 23, 2020)

I used to add these to my 950xl after every hard reset... View attachment files.zip


----------



## tosak (Aug 23, 2020)

nate0 said:


> I used to add these to my 950xl after every hard reset... View attachment 5084639

Click to collapse



I did it this way but it didn't work 

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpm]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\Nokia\lpmSDK]
"CurrentFooterProvider"=string:106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb
"StandbyScreenActive"dword:00000000
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\Nokia\NokiaSvcHost\Plugins\NsgExtA\NlpmService]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"Path"=string:NlpmService.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\Nokia\SIAgent\StandbySettings\{106e0a97-8b19-42cf-8879-a8ed2598fcbb}]
"OfferId"=string:{0abdb051-e3b0-4312-9f8b-a35a51890cd9}
"InstanceId"=string:{f98dc1de-64c6-4159-9097-50c82e099901}
"Status"=dword:00000100
"Installed"=dword:00000002


----------



## nate0 (Aug 23, 2020)

tosak said:


> I did it this way but it didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need to define strings. Any key added by defaults to a string value. Just put dbl quotes around the string value and try again. If it fails again. Look closer and try again... Etc


----------

